# Installation de Adobe Flash Player 18 impossible



## mask84 (10 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

je n'arrive pas à installer Adobe Flash Player 18, malgré les paramètres de Safari autorisant les modules Adobe.

Lors de l'installation j'ai le message suivant qui apparait : 
Échec de l'installation. autorisations d'écriture sur le disque...

J'ai essayé en supprimant ma version actuelle de flash pour repartir du début, mais cela n'a rien changé.

Je suis preneur de toute info pouvant venir en aide.

Merci par avance


----------



## -GF- (10 Juin 2015)

S'il y a trop de problèmes , installe google chrome


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Juin 2015)

Salut

Petite question :
Quelle version Safari et Mac os X?
Es-tu connecté en administrateur? Oui je suppose si tu peux désinstaller.
Il faudrait commencer par vérifier si tu peux installer un autre application (firefox par exemple).

Dans tous les cas tu peux lancer l'utilitaire de disque et faire une réparation des autorisations.
Si toujours rien de changé, tu regardes du coté d'Onyx et tu fais une maintenance de ton système.

@+


----------



## Locke (11 Juin 2015)

Petit doublon... http://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-impossible-dadobe-flash-player-18.1266675/#post-12898670


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2015)

A ma conaissance, FLASH ne peut pas étre installé sur iPad ou iPhone. Donc si tu parle de Safari sous OS X, tu t'es gouré de crèmerie


----------

